
Sex and Startups - aledalgrande
https://medium.com/@sexandstartups/sex-startups-53f2f63ded49#.a6cd7zi6c
======
jheriko
interesting. i never saw the sexual connections... but i do feel that the
'exit or go public' endgame for startups is a negative element in the
community.

there are a lot of what i would call "VC scams" out there where people want
exactly this and do everything it takes to get there without really building a
useful enterprise or valuable business, whilst not necessarily succeeding in
their personal goal either.

~~~
aledalgrande
How many you can see, being "successful" raising funds while they don't add or
give back anything to the industry and have a mediocre market and technology.
But hey, they are on Techcrunch.

